# Fate of the tug ATLANTIC RESCUER/ former BALTIC from Bugsier



## Jan M

Hello,

Due to the b/m datas from the hp www.equasis.org it seems that the tug does not exist any longer:

IMO number :6926048
Name of ship :ATLANTIC RESCUER
Call Sign :C4DV
Gross tonnage :662
Type of ship :Tug
Year of build :1969
Flag :Cyprus
Status of ship: Dead
Last update :2009-02-23

Does somebody knows more about it (like where scrapped/beached or sank)?

The last information I have, is that the vsl was spotted completely abandoned anchored off the Namibian coast/Walvis Bay in 2005:
http://www.powersoftware.nl/maasmondmaritime/pdf/2005/217-29-09-2005a.PDF

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

BALTIC (1969), ATLANTIC RESCUER (1986)

Registered: IMO 6926048 /(CYP)ON 707986
662 GRT, 114 NRT, L51,08m(45,60), B11,71m, D4,865m(5,36) - ice, fifi, salv.
1 scr +dir.nozzle, diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 3000bhp-2207kW, sp 15kn, bp 45t

BALTIC
1969: Launched by "F. Schichau" at Bremerhaven (DEU) (YN 1745)
1969 -16/06: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
(DEU flag, regd Hamburg, c/s DAIA)
1983 -09/05: laid up in Bremerhaven (DEU)
1986: To "Yau Wing Shipbreaking Ltd" at Hong Kong (HKG)
1986 -04/04: resold to "North Atlantic Towage & Salvage Ltd" at Valletta (MLT), renamed ATLANTIC RESCUER
(CYP flag, regd Limassol, ON 707986, c/s C4DV)
2000: mng "Yau Wing Shipbreaking Ltd" (shipbreaker) at Hong Kong (CHN)
2005 -xx/09: spotted abandoned off the Namibian coast
2007: still in existence

BALTIC (1969)
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2006/07/103973.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2006/08/106355.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2006/11/110220.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2007/01/113974.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2007/01/113975.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2007/07/122123.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2007/11/128335.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2007/11/128636.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2008/10/143212.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=334479&cid=10
http://www.seatowage.de/bugsier/s005.htm

Thanks for help!
Jan


----------



## JimC

I'm almost sure I saw her converted to a private yacht and lying alongside at Valetta in 2005. If it wasn't her it was a sister ship.


----------



## Jan M

*Fate of ATLANTIC RESCUER/ former BALTIC (Bugsier)*

hello, 

one link, photo taken in 2007:
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images\2009\07/157165.jpg


below 2 photo- links taken 2008-07-16:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=949617
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=949618

On Flickr exists a picture of the port, where the vsl. can be seen, dated 2009-05-06:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/banthafood/3539369764/

So it seems the vsl. still exists ….

On google earth the vsl. can be found as well:
22°56’ 31.85’’ S
14°30’12.12’’ E

Has anyone other pictures of the ATLANTIC RESCUER (IMO 6926048) ?

Regards from Hamburg
Jan


----------



## lk2961

*Atlantic Rescurer*

Still afloat in Walvis Bay, saw her and took a photograph monday


----------



## Blue in Bim

How does she look ? Any idea if there were mechanical problems aboard ? I know the Baltic Rescuer (Seefalke) was abandoned in Trinidad as she had crankshaft problems on one main engine and she sank there. Did you post any pictures ?

Ian Cox


----------



## Jan M

*Atlantic Rescuer (imo 6926048)*

hello,

Based on Google earth ATLANTIC RESCUER (IMO 6926048) is gone, it seems she was scapped locally?

Any furhter information vailable?

chhers
Jan


----------

